# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Marzovelos Reef

## Helena Pais

Montagem
Agosto 2010

Data de inicio:
10 de Agosto

*Setup*

Aquário Principal
130x50x50 (325 litros brutos) vidro 10mm, coluna seca e 2 furos

Sump
80x40x40

Iluminação 
Solstar 6x54w + 3 leds Royal Cree

Bombas de Circulação
2x Tunze 6045
1x Tunze 6025

Areão
24kg areão TMC Fine
24kg Sand #1 TMC

Escumador
Reefset ESC 120™  

Retorno
Aquabee 2000-1

Esterilizador UV
TMC Vecton 600

Reactor de Leito Fluído com Bio-Pellets

----------


## Helena Pais

Situação Actual



Algum material


Sump (divisórias DIY) 


Escumador

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Helena,

que bombas de circulação vais colocar?

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Jorge!

Em príncipio serão as Tunze 6045...

----------


## José J Correia

Boa tarde Helena Pais
Força ai com esse novo projecto

----------


## Helena Pais

Obrigado, José Correia.

Felizmente em Viseu estamos agora bem servidos na aquariofilia salgada. 

Por acaso, não tens o setup do teu aquário aqui no fórum? 

Att.

----------


## José J Correia

Boas,
nao nao tenho

----------


## Paulo Bio

força ai com o novo projecto. 

E boa sorte.  :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Helena,

O novo sistema tem uma bela litragem  :SbOk:  Força e as maiores felicidades para o novo projecto  :SbOk3:

----------


## Helena Pais

O aquário encontra-se a ciclar desde o dia 10, só com a rocha nova, bombas de circulação e escumador...

----------


## REEFSET, Lda.

> Montagem
> Agosto 2010
> 
> Data de inicio:
> 10 de Agosto
> 
> *Setup*
> 
> 
> ...


Boa tarde Dª. Helena Pais, 

Os nossos sinceros parabéns por se juntar a este hobby tão fascinante que é a aquariofilia de agua salgada.

Desejamos com sinceridade todo o sucesso e longevidade na sua iniciativa.

A marca do seu Escumador é ReefSET®, uma marca registada em Portugal (como pode observar na tampa do mesmo) e não H&S como coloca no seu tópico. O modelo do nosso Escumador em causa é  ESC 120 .

Consequentemente, a interpretação que faz sobre a marca do seu Escumador é errada, desajustada e coloca sérios problemas com registos de marcas e protecção de propriedade industrial.

Ou seja, não fazemos réplicas de qualquer outra marca.

A ReefSET como empresa que é, não fabrica DIYs, mas sim equipamentos para a aquariofilia salgada, com a sua própria marca ReefSET®.

Somos uma empresa que ao longo dos últimos dois anos, projectou, estudou e desenvolveu os seus próprios equipamentos.

Investimos para que existisse no nosso País, produtos completamente nacionais, com qualidade e fiabilidade.

Também ao longo destes dois anos, fomos sempre acompanhados nos nossos estudos e projectos, pelo Departamento de Biologia Marítima da Universidade de Aveiro.

Certos de toda a compreensão, renovamos os votos de muito sucesso neste hobby.

Cumprimentos
Fernando Santos

----------


## REEFSET, Lda.

Boa tarde D. Helena Pais,

Com votos de que o seu aquário esteja a ser um sucesso.

Vimos assim agradecer a edição (rectificação) que efectuou no seu post inicial, relativamente á marca do seu novo Escumador.


Melhores cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ola Helena

So por curiosidade e porque reparei que o lugar da sump e dentro de um movel completamente fechado, nao acumula muita humidade nas paredes do mevel?

Pergunto isto porque ja tive um aquario com sump assim (esta num album na minha galeria) e ficava muito molhado dentro do movel o que na altura me assustou por poder provocar apodrecimento da madeira e consequente enfraquecimento do movel...

----------


## Helena Pais

Boa noite, Pedro.

O móvel está revestido a papel autocolante para precaver a questão da humidade, no entanto fica muitas vezes com as portas semi-abertas, isto porque temos a sorte (e tivemos a preocupação) de termos uma sump extremamente silenciosa! 

Fica bem!

Helena e Pedro

----------


## Helena Pais



----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas
Bonito!!!!!!
Cumprimentos
Carlos Maia

----------


## José J Correia

Ola Helena,
sim senhor estas de parabens pois o aqua esta fantastico,mais uma maravilha em Viseu  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Helena.
Como anda esse aquario.
Tens fotos novas?

----------


## Helena Pais

Algumas actualizações:

Panorâmica


Paciência para deixar crescer


O Tennenti do aquário


Blenniella "Pitbull"


Badalhoca de sempre


Corais I


Corais II

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Helena

Gosto do que vejo...muito bom  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## José J Correia

Viva Helena
esta muito porreiro nada que com um pouco de dedicaçao nao se consiga. :Palmas:

----------

